# '68 Apple Krate in Fresno, Ca., $1500



## IngoMike (Sep 7, 2020)

1968 schwinn stingray apple krate - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Original survivor 1968 Schwinn stingray apple krate rides and shifts good grest condition for its...



					fresno.craigslist.org


----------



## sworley (Sep 8, 2020)

Super cool, I love the front fenderless '68s and that shifter! Hard to tell if it has the pogo post and that chainguard looks a little mangled...


----------



## stoney (Sep 9, 2020)

sworley said:


> Super cool, I love the front fenderless '68s and that shifter! Hard to tell if it has the pogo post and that chainguard looks a little mangled...




To me it doesn't look like it has the pogo seat post.


----------



## Bartdude (Sep 17, 2020)

He’s one strange seller. I don’t think he liked being asked questions. I was really set on buying this bike a month ago. I asked several questions as I’d like to get as much info as I could so that I wouldn’t waste his and my time. L.A. is about 1.5 to 2 hours away depending on traffic. He’s in Fresno but he regularly delivered stuff in L.A. He offered to bring the bike on one of his runs.
We communicated via his ad and texts, but his replies were really irregular and far In between. Quite often, I had to follow up to get an answer.
Sunday evening, we agreed via text to meet in L.A. that Wednesday. Tuesday evening I texted him to confirm. Nothing. He didn’t answer my texts nor PMs on his ad anymore, although they’ve been read. So I thought that the bike already sold. Nope, he relisted it not too long ago. 
I guess I asked one question too many.


----------



## sworley (Sep 18, 2020)

Ugh, I hate when that happens - I've had that, too. Yeah, $1500 seems like a good price for a decent local Krate if everything checked out. Good luck!


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 18, 2020)

A lot of 68s had the pogo replaced by the Schwinn dealers. Do you think the seat is original? Seems too new looking to me.


----------



## sworley (Sep 18, 2020)

Agreed, the shape is off on the seat.


----------



## Bartdude (Sep 18, 2020)

The seat doesn't have a reflector tab.


----------



## Javier Reveron Santos (Oct 5, 2020)

necesito  uno


----------

